

Google Buys Schedule Management Startup Plannr - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/google-plannr/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
byoung2
_Plannr is bootstrapped which means that whatever the undisclosed purchase
price was, Eidelson and Prado must be somewhere celebrating hard_

That must be a really nice feeling to sell to Google without having a bunch of
investors in line to get their cut.

